# Elk Crossing



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

I got this e-mail today from a friend up north. . . check this picture out!!!










This is the turnoff from Banff to the # 1 highway to Calgary.

Great picture isn't it? They had to build the animals (especially the elk) their own crossing because that was where the natural crossing was and after the highway was built there were far too many accidents. I understand it didn't take the animals long to learn that this was their "road."

Brenda


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

WOW!! That's cool!!!

I just love to see examples of the natural world winning out over technology & development!!!!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Thats amazing! Just think of the mess without a bridge..

Carey


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

What a great photo! I love how they are stopped and posing to have their picture taken








I'm glad to see that someone took the time to make sure that motorists as well as the animals will be safer on the road.


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Great but what are they all looking at! The stupid upright about to get hit by a truck?

Oh man there goes another tourist.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

What a great photo.

I'm glad you shared it with us.


----------



## firemedicinstr (Apr 6, 2005)

DW and I were having dinner in Banff one night(in an era known as BC*) and the same herd came up to the window of the Rest. They looked cool but actually had become so used to people they were begging for food.

MK
*BC=Before Children


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Northern Wind said:


> Great but what are they all looking at! The stupid upright about to get hit by a truck?
> 
> Oh man there goes another tourist.


Now that is funny!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

WOW!!!!!
That is sure some picture

Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

In NJ on Rt 78 and Rt 287 there are few of those bridges for deer and other animals. Most are covered with dirt and bushes. I have never seen anything cross one but always assumed they were used.

Ya think once in a while a deer would wait for me to get there so as I go by doing 65 mph, I would see him









Neat picture









John


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

That is awesome!! I remember all of the thousands of Elk we saw when we were up in the Canadian Rockies ........Man we definitely have to get back there. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Now that is an awesome sight.









For the record.. based on that view... I would have continued on straight to Lake Louise.









Wayne


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

I guess they were out of







season!


----------

